# [1991] Help finding starter



## PsYcHo (Jun 25, 2005)

HI,

I own a 1991 Stanza and I need help finding the starter. I read from another post that it should be behind the motor. But i wasn't able to find the stinking thing.

I was hoping that someone might be able to give a detailed description of were to find it. Maybe with a few pictures to go along with the description. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

The starter is on the back side of the block. If you crawl under and reach up you should be able to feel it.


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Starter*

If you really can't find it. You can look up Mr. Chilton's or Mr. Haynes at any auto parts store and the book would answer any of your questions!!!!


----------

